# Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2022)



## StormRic (2 Set 2022 às 05:09)

Tufão Hinnamnor às primeiras horas (utc) de Setembro, visto pelos satélites da NASA (Terra, Aqua e Suomi).
Imagens grandes, resolução 500 m.
É notável a enorme circulação gerada em torno do tufão.



Spoiler: Hinnamnor, 1 Setembro
























			https://www.metoc.navy.mil/jtwc/products/wp1222.gif
		







Ao ficar quase estacionário o tufão evidencia os efeitos do arrefecimento da temperatura superficial oceânica devido ao _upwelling_.
Este efeito vai manter-se durante as próximas 24 horas a 36 horas, após o que ao retomar movimento para NNO/N encontrará novamente águas mais quentes, 29-30ºC.
Na imagem das 00:00 de hoje o olho está oculto pela bigorna da convecção que subsiste no quadrante sueste.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 06:21)

A Coreia do Sul, especialmente a costa sul, vai sofrer o maior impacto do Hinnamnor.
Chegará quase em fase de transição extra-tropical e em possível enfraquecimento rápido, no entanto vento/rajadas 105/130 nós na costa.





















Spoiler: Imagem pelo Terra, 1:58 utc, resolução 250 m (tamanho grande)


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 17:54)

_Landfall_ eminente, nas próximas horas em Busan, Coreia do Sul, com passagem primeiro muito perto da ilha de Jeju e o sector nordeste e sueste a varrerem as ilhas de Tsuchima (Japão).


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 18:08)

Webcams, com som!
Samdeok-dong​
Perto de Busan, a sul.


----------



## tonítruo (5 Set 2022 às 19:12)

Mais que o vento deverá ser mesmo a precipitação que causará a maior parte dos estragos visto que uma grande percentagem do território tem mais de 100mm, com algumas zonas a passar os 200mm, previstos pelo ECMWF, nas próximas 24 horas:


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 17:31)




----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 20:51)

https://www.accuweather.com/en/hurricane/hinnamnor-turns-deadly-drops-nearly-40-inches-of-rain-in-south-korea/1241934
		


948 mm na zona central da ilha Jeju, nos três dias da aproximação e passagem do tufão.

Nas estações WU o maior valor que encontrei foi de cerca de 652 mm em dois dias, no interior da ilha Geoje-si.


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2022 às 20:00)

https://www.dn.pt/internacional/ris...erta-a-espera-do-tufao-nanmadol-15174132.html & https://www.jma.go.jp/bosai/map.html#5/35.215/139.502/&elem=wind&contents=amedas&lang=en&interval=10

Radar = Precipitation Nowcasts (em cima)

JMA  Intensidade ventos médios em 10 mins; NHC  1 min


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2022 às 20:20)

https://twitter.com/sayakasofiamori (https://pt-br.facebook.com/sayakamorinhk/)


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 01:29)

Nanmadol previsto percorrer as duas ilhas Kyushu e Honshu, mantendo ventos superiores a tempestade tropical ainda até Quioto.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 01:40)

Duas estações com vento de +90 Km/h, nas ilhas de Yakushima e Tanegashima.

Valores do vento em m/s (10 m/s = 36 Km/h)





Às 8:50 jst (00:50 Portugal) o vento atingiu 0s 28 m/s (*100,8 Km/h*) em Yakushima.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 02:21)

Imagens de satélite com intervalo de 2,5 minutos.






						気象庁｜統合地図ページ
					

地図コンテンツページです。気象警報、大雨危険度、台風情報、気象情報、天気予報、季節予報、ひまわり、アメダス、ウィンドプロファイラ、海上警報、潮位観測情報、波浪観測情報、津波、地震情報、推計気象分布、震央分布、噴火警報、降灰予報を表示します。



					www.jma.go.jp
				




Exemplo (printscreen):


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 02:41)

Acumulados de precipitação.

Exemplo para 24h: https://www.jma.go.jp/bosai/map.htm...tation24h&contents=amedas&lang=en&interval=60

printscreen:


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 02:52)

Orion disse:


> https://www.jma.go.jp/bosai/map.html#5/35.215/139.502/&elem=wind&contents=amedas&lang=en&interval=10


 excelente site, especialmente o mapa de observações em tempo real. Será que o IPMA poderia instalar também ou será exclusiva da JMA?


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 03:23)

Japan issues special typhoon warning as 'unprecedented' storm approaches
					

Nanmadol, classified as a super typhoon by the U.S. Navy's Joint Typhoon Warning Center, has the potential to be the most destructive tropical storm to strike Japan in decades.




					www.reuters.com
				




Mesmo estando habituados a tufões, estes acumulados são potencialmente destrutivos, mais do que o próprio vento que até esta hora mal chegava aos 100 Km/h.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 04:20)

Yakushima *131 Km/h*, *938,2 hPa*, o olho do tufão em cima da ilha.

Tabela da estação:                   気象庁｜アメダス     







Actual: 933,3 hPa (na estação, alt.37m)


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 12:46)

Acumulados nas últimas 24 horas:






Posição neste momento (há 10 minutos):







Vento (m/s)


----------



## tonítruo (18 Set 2022 às 19:01)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados nas últimas 24 horas:



609mm em 24 horas


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 01:00)

tonítruo disse:


> 609mm em 24 horas



711 mm em Mikado; 716 em Ebino.


----------



## tonítruo (24 Set 2022 às 21:53)

Que intensificação! As Ilhas Filipinas devem ser um dos piores sítios do mundo no que diz respeito a furacões muito fortes...


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2022 às 23:18)

tonítruo disse:


> Que intensificação! As Ilhas Filipinas devem ser um dos piores sítios do mundo no que diz respeito a furacões muito fortes...
> 
> Ver anexo 2340



Tufão Noru é relativamente pequeno, o raio dos ventos com força de furacão é no máximo cerca de 20 milhas náuticas (36 Km) em todos os quadrantes excepto sueste.

A devastação num corredor ESE-ONO centrado cerca de 70 Km a norte do centro de Manila, com perto de uma centena de quilómetros de largura, poderá ser catastrófica.


----------



## tonítruo (25 Set 2022 às 01:43)

Pelo que parece o vento vai em 280km/h e a pressão em 912hPa...
É impressionante a forma como este furacão "enganou" os modelos, é que todos davam um _landfall_ de categoria 1, na escala Saffir-Simpson, com exceção do HWRF que dava categoria 3, isto a pouco mais de 24 horas...


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2022 às 04:15)

Rajadas de 300 Km/h. Categoria 5 e vai fazer landfall dentro de algumas horas com esta força.
O olho e as bandas em torno já têm a característica forma circular perfeita.
Tragédia para muitas vidas. Destruição maciça. E mantém-se a previsão de continuar depois até ao Vietname.











Únicos factores que podem abreviar e limitar a destruição, a contracção da área de ventos máximos e a rapidez de deslocamento do tufão.


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2022 às 15:37)

https://twitter.com/dost_pagasa


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2022 às 16:44)

Orion disse:


> https://twitter.com/dost_pagasa



O embate nas montanhas do litoral Leste de Luzon vai retirar rapidamente força aos ventos à superfície, mas a precipitação torrencial vai encher rapidamente os leitos dos rios. Ainda por cima o principal rio não verte para a costa Leste mas vai dar a volta pelo interior da ilha e desaguar na baía de Manila.


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2022 às 16:48)

Ao emergir na costa Oeste, Noru/Karding estará em equivalente a Cat.1. Irá recuperar força até ao Vietname em rota directa para Oeste, mas não deverá atingir a mesma intensidade que teve a leste de Luzon.


----------



## tonítruo (25 Set 2022 às 17:10)

StormRic disse:


> Ao emergir na costa Oeste, Noru/Karding estará em equivalente a Cat.1. Irá recuperar força até ao Vietname em rota directa para Oeste, mas não deverá atingir a mesma intensidade que teve a leste de Luzon.


Mas parece-me que o tamanho do ciclone aumenta, não?
Dá-me a sensação de que o raio de ventos de 50kt é maior ao atingir o Vietname do que ao atingir as Ilhas Filipinas pelo que vejo nas cartas do JTWC...


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2022 às 18:49)

tonítruo disse:


> Mas parece-me que o tamanho do ciclone aumenta, não?
> Dá-me a sensação de que o raio de ventos de 50kt é maior ao atingir o Vietname do que ao atingir as Ilhas Filipinas pelo que vejo nas cartas do JTWC...



Sim, a previsão é de aumentar consideravelmente o raio de acção. Aliás, o tufão só atingiu a intensidade 5 pela contracção da área, bem visível nas imagens de satélite, com um olho reduzido.
Nesta passagem sobre Luzon, o ciclone perdeu inclusivamente a estrutura do olho e não é sequer indicado o raio da área de ventos de furacão.
A transferência de energia do bem estruturado ciclone para o terreno deve ter sido enorme, e consequentemente a destruição bem como o volume de precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2022 às 21:49)

*Noru* a fazer landfall em *Da Nang, Vietname*, já diminuído na intensidade dos ventos mas com risco acrescido devido à precipitação e maré de tempestade associada a ondas 13 m.


----------



## tonítruo (16 Out 2022 às 13:52)

*Nesat* está previsto atingir categoria *2*, na escala Saffir-Simpson, e afetar Ainão com ventos de tempestade tropical antes de perder a intensidade ao chegar a Vietname, no entanto, a ilha pode sofrer com precipitação já que o ECMWF prevê valores de *130mm* nalgumas áreas da costa sudeste que poderão cair num período de apenas *24h*.


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2022 às 19:54)

https://cnnportugal.iol.pt/filipina...o-mau-tempo/20221029/635cd3020cf2ea4f0a63d04f


----------

